

15 Google+ Users You Should Add to Your Circles - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/story/268064/15-google-users-you-should-add-to-your-circles

======
aspir
15 - Ashton Kutcher; 14 - Mark Cuban; 13 - Arianna Huffington; 12 - Kevin
rose; 11 - Tom Anderson; 10 - Vic Gundotra; 9 - Alyssa Milano; 8 - Robert
Scoble; 7 - Newt Gingrich; 6 - Michael Dell; 5 - Dane Cook; 4 - Felicia Day; 3
- Paul Allen; 2 - Marissa Mayer; 1 -Guy Kawasaki;

~~~
jinushaun
Thank you! I hate these things

------
pstack
What a vapid article. There are a couple interesting people on the list, but
there is still no true justification for why I'd want to waste my mental real-
estate on them on a regular basis. For example, I really like Guy Kawasaki,
but not enough that I want to follow everything he has to say about everything
every single day. And having Scoble in your list is a good way to be the
recipient of an unending flood of content. And why you would give Dane Cook or
Ashton Kutcher three second of time, combined, I have no idea.

In fact, this "article" seems counter-intuitive to the entire point behind
Google+.

